# Cosmos



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

The Science channel is running all 13 episodes, one after the other, on June 22 starting at 10am ET. The guide data is all wrong. It's listing all kinds of other things playing that day.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

I love this series.

I bought them on DVD.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Billions and billions ....


----------



## NCC2893 (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for the great tip! I just looked for this on Netflix and was disappointed to discover that they don't have it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> Billions and billions ....


He never said it.

(He said "billions", with an emphasized 'b'.)


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

Beal-ions


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

mattack said:


> He never said it.
> 
> (He said "billions", with an emphasized 'b'.)


He did, but he was parodying the parodies at the time.

Do we know which version? (Original, remastered?)


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The new graphics were created for the first Science Channel airing, AFAIK. I assume they're still using them.


----------



## TomF (Apr 13, 2001)

On the front page of the Science Channel website it says that they're running all 13 episodes starting at 10:00 AM (EDT) Sunday 6/22, but my DVR is showing the 13 episodes in this order (all times PDT):

#12 - Sun 6/22 6:00 PM
#13 - Sun 6/22 7:00 PM
#1 - Sun 6/22 8:00 PM
#2 - Sun 6/6/22 9:00 PM
#3 - Sun 6/6/22 10:00 PM
#4 - Sun 6/6/22 11:00 PM
#5 - Sun 6/6/22 12:00 AM
#6 - Sun 6/6/22 1:00 AM
#7 - Sun 6/6/22 2:00 AM

No sign of episodes #8 - #11 through 6/29. 

Any idea whether the guide data will correct itself before Sunday? I'd hate having a bunch of episodes that aren't titled correctly since I'll probably dump it to DVD.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

I set up a manual recording for the whole 13 hour time slot. I was going to set up 13 separate manual records, but this was easier. Then again, if I want to save them to a hard drive, it's going to take forever to transfer over a 13 hour program. Maybe I should set up a season pass, and then set manual recordings just for the screwed up time slots.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

The guide information is still incorrect. I set up individual recordings for each of the time slots the Science web site says Cosmos is going to air, and for the showings that are in the guide. I'm beginning to think it would be easier to just buy the box set!


----------



## TomF (Apr 13, 2001)

I just checked and all 13 episodes are now showing up in correct order starting at 7:00 AM PDT (10:00 AM EDT).


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Yaay! I just checked, and they're finally right for my area, too. I'll fix my scheduling tonight.


----------

